# Model Motoring Inc, Up for Sale !!!!



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

On E-bay of all places !

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5997617402&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's F'd up . . . can you imagine the e-bay fees on a sale like that?

'Doba


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I hope his health gets back to where it was. This is sad. But if Model Motoring is sold I hope the new owner(s) can make it thrive.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> That's F'd up . . . can you imagine the e-bay fees on a sale like that?
> 
> 'Doba


 I'll bet the 'auction' is ended beforehand. He's guaging what interest there is in the company. If it's sold at all, it'll be off eBay







.


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Really depressing to see his Barbies up for auction too.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

little too much money for me, and not to mention all the cars he tooled have been available in every color under the sun and then some.
I'm curious how much "stock" he has left too, could be a major factor.
Shame he never released the 1957 chevy he was working on, he use to have pics of a test shot on his website, but that got taken off.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I wonder if Tom Lowe knows about this. Maybe someone should forward the link to Round2. JL had to put a damper on Model Motoring sales. 

GP


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

HEY! Hey hey hey! What has MM's biggest problem been? Chassis! And who do we know that has a pretty good Tjet chassis in production, who just happened to leave the evil big corporation and take his slot car business with him? Hmmm... Hey Tom! You reading this?

Seriously, would it work to merge Round 2 and Model Motoring? Think about that... MM bodies with JLTO chassis under them... it'd certainly expand Round 2's product line in a hurry. No matter what you thought of MM's Thunderplus chassis or their return policy when a chassis went Chernobyl, ya gotta admit the bodies are nice. (And before you ask me if I want yet ANOTHER round of the same MM GTOs and Chevelles and Camaros in different colors, the answer is YES. I like these things.)

yeah, 550k is more than I have in my back pocket too, but for a functioning manufacturing company, is that really all that much? My brother bought a house on L.I. a couple years ago for about that...

Captains of industry and would-be tycoons, feel free to jump in and flame me with a hundred reasons why it wouldn't work and why it's a stupid idea. I still think it's kinda cool to think about...

--rick

edit: buzzinhornet, ya got to the submit button before I could...


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Hey gang...Wow, so, thought I would stop in and take a peek after a year or two off from slots, and what do I see? Geez, yup, that is big news and big bucks!


BTW buzzinhornet, nice avatar! My photo from Watkins Glen a few yers ago!

Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

PAUL! How ya been? You guys still run at NJNH?

--rick (from the Mini-Lightning-Fest in New Jersey)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

buzzinhornet said:


> I wonder if Tom Lowe knows about this. Maybe someone should forward the link to Round2. JL had to put a damper on Model Motoring sales.
> 
> GP


Tom knows...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just think a skinny wheeled 9T JL under a MM body. Its just a shame thatbthe JL wheelbase on their chassis is off or it would be a perfect match.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Just think a skinny wheeled 9T JL under a MM body.


THIS is what I was thinking. I've built a bunch of these. It'd be nice to be able to buy them that way without having to cannibalize Auroras for parts... they could be built using MM short axles and gearing and skinny wheels.

hey, another thought... do MMs run okay when you replace the arm with an Aurora one? How would they run with a JLTO arm? If all the chassis tooling comes with the company, then maybe they could combine the best parts of the two chassis... wouldn't JLTOs work better with nice round brass top gears instead of the hit-or-miss plastic ones?

Dunno if this could happen from a manufacturing standpoint, but on paper it sounds neat...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Seriously, would it work to merge Round 2 and Model Motoring?


 Seriously, would you even want to try? There is so much 'overlap' in tooling, like axles, pickup shoes, etc, that those are areas I'd have to believe that Tom wouldn't even be interested in. 

The biggest asset here might be the name, but with the chassis fiasco the name now carries a certain amount of baggage. So lets say that TL bought MM, and merged his two lines and carried on the MM name. A good number of people who bought a bad MM chassis will still remember how they got burned (literally). Not everyone is on line and up on all the news and knows that the problem was fixed. 

Whether it's 'bad health' or the MM sales plain suck for any number of reasons, if you're Tom Lowe you know you have them on the run. MM goes away and the T-Jet market is all his. That might be reason enough for Tom to buy them but I really don't see MM as being much of a competitor to Tom even now.

A better fit would be for a 'slot car revived' Mattel to go after MM, giving Mattel a T-Jet line to compete with Tom. But as we've witnessed, it seems large toy companies don't have the knowledge or patience to deal with slot cars. Maybe RC2 would buy MM just to have more inventory to dump for a dollar a car at next years LF... But I'm sure that Tom was smart enough to have RC2 enter into a non-compete agreement as part of his buy back of the slot line...

Scale-Auto is another company that MM would be a better fit for...




ParkRNDL said:


> Think about that... MM bodies with JLTO chassis under them... it'd certainly expand Round 2's product line in a hurry. No matter what you thought of MM's Thunderplus chassis or their return policy when a chassis went Chernobyl, ya gotta admit the bodies are nice.


 There's some overlap in bodies as well, it doesn't really expand Toms line as much as you think. Are there enough different bodies to make it worthwhile? And are these cars that Tom can't just develop tooling for himself? Having tooling created in China is cheap, between $5,000 and $10,000 per body with extras (windshield, bumpers, etc). I doubt that MM has an exclusive license with GM for the few cars they produce that Tom doesn't.




ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, 550k is more than I have in my back pocket too, but for a functioning manufacturing company, is that really all that much?


 Unless MM owned their own factory and it's part of the sale, you really aren't buying a 'functioning manufacturing company'. You're buying molds and a possible business relationship with a Chinese factory, and that's about it. There are no guarantees that the factory that makes the cars for MM will make them for the new buyer, or that the new buyer will want the cars made at the current factory. With that being said, Tom would probably move the molds to his current factory and hopefully the tooling will fit the molding machines they use...

It's hard to see many compelling reasons for Tom to go after them, unless it's just to pull an 'RC2 move' and buy the competition, milk it and ignore it.

Dan


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Machining on the Thunderjet + chassis is far better that the Jl Chassis. I experimented with combining chassis parts and got too great screamers out of all the parts. A mix of this type would be awesome. Anyone who has a MM '55 Chevy with a JL chassis knows what I mean...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Some food for thought.

1. The Model Motoring name is still a good trade mark reconized by most of the adult collters out there. Some bad rep with the chassis and the race sets. And Tom needs a new Trade Mark

2. I have read somewhere that Model Motoring got the chassis problem fixed but was not going to purchase any new chassis until they depleted the current stock.

3. Don't have any info on the race set problems

4. If I win the Lottery tonight I promise to move Model Motoring to Virginia and come out with a new lline of slim-line bodies and chassis 

Roger Corrie

Roger Corrie


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Lenny I disagree with you on merging MM and Round 2. If Tom Lowe bought MM all he would have to do is replace the Thunder Plus armatures and magnets with the Johnny Lightning armatures and magnets. Easy fix. Look, neither of the two lines exsisted 8 years ago. They got started somehow. All of the tooling problems can be overcome. 
Model Motoring took a back seat to the JL Tuff One after the first release. The cars price was a major factor. Plus Model Motoring's chassis hurt them plus the slow release of new cars. 
If I could purchase MM and the JL Tuff One line I'd make it work. Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> Lenny I disagree with you on merging MM and Round 2. If Tom Lowe bought MM all he would have to do is replace the Thunder Plus armatures and magnets with the Johnny Lightning armatures and magnets. Easy fix.


 And why would he spend a half million dollars to do this? He doesn't need MM. 

The fact that MM put a half million dollar price tag on themselves includung existing inventory (whatever that number turns out to be) says that they're hurting. New products aren't even trickling out. According to the ebay auction they had some Coddington cars on the drawing board, along with a 57 Chevy. I'd have to believe that those would have sold like gangbusters. Why aren't they developing these and bringing them to market? No money???

At this rate, MM just goes away and Tom would have saved himself the money and hassle.

A better fit would be a company like Scale-Auto or Mattel, who doesn't already have a T-Jet line. Maybe Tom buys MM just to keep possible competitors away. It's happened before...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I agree with you Lenny that Mr. Lowe doesn't need MM. But he would have the name. Vince McMahn didn't need WCW and ECW, but I believe he bought them for the name and to eliminate competition. Plus he has them for future opportunities.
As for the $550,000.00 price tag, MM can't be worth much more than that. MM is not a large company. I don't know for sure and I don't have the information, but I think it's safe to say the Johnny Lightning line has generated more money than the Model Motoring line since the release of the first Johnny Lightning slot cars.
I don't think Mattell will touch it. Scale Auto I believe would buy MM before Mattell.
Anyway I hope that Model Motoring can find a buyer who will be able to give it a boost and provide another option for us customers. Randy.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

eBay has closed the auction!!!!
hojoe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I hope they get bought too. But looking at it from a broader perspective, what's better for the hobby? If someone like Tom buys it to either incorporate it into one line or kill it, either way gaining a monopoly on T-Jets, or if a company like Scale-Auto buys it which will still give the hobby two T-Jet options? 

Think for a moment what would happen if Mattel wasn't so big that an aquisition like this would actually make sense... Look at the licenses that Mattel has. Look at the distribution that Mattel has. I'll bet they could do some great T-Jet track sets. But we'll probably never find out, MM is simply too small for Mattel to be interested.

Too bad Life-Like wasn't still independent, they might have gone after MM. The NASCAR T-Jet guys would have loved that idea...


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Well the link is closed now.

Maybe he's selling off MM because he owes to many people money & that he cannot full fill his promises and he's just scared of getting the tarr beat out of him?

Thats just a thought.......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

GOOSE!!

where ya been?!? good to see you...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I modified the mounting of a JL chassis and put MM axles, rims and silicone tires in my MM BWF '55 Chevy and it is awsome.


----------



## THE LAYOUT (Sep 6, 2005)

*Address The Elephant In The Room: Lets Buy It.*

I just hope MM continues with new or partnered ownership. Bad enough RC2 is getting out of slots after this year. Hopefully they'll sell the slotcar part of the JL part of the Playing Mantis part of RC2 - instead of just shutting it down.

Something should be done...

With MM for sale, I can tell you that he's telling you his gross sales if the asking price is at all reality based. There are a number of different formulas for figuring out net selling price for any corporation. Rules of thumb are gross profits x2 plus hard assetts. Another is gross sales x1 plus hard assetts. Factor varies with orderliness of tax returns and demonstrable figures. Thus, MM does a bit less than 1/2 mil per year in sales, and likely nets out a little less than 1/4.

Another thing - it's always "health" or "family" reasons. Nobody says "I want out because I'm starting to hate slot geeks", or "everything I own smells like resin". They ESPECIALLY won't confess slipping sales or profit numbers. All that has to be feretted out by the buyer and his accountant. Anybody really know for sure? 

So 1/2 mil in ho parts a year? That's about 1,000 40 dollar orders a month, or about forty a day. Average pieces per order around 5 - so you figure you gotta track and move some 100 pieces a day. Not a bad gig, but you'ld have to love doing it and only one thing is certain: After awhile you won't anymore...

HERE'S AN IDEA: Let's get 300 of us together, pony up 1K each, make a lowball offer and start a co-op! We'll get MM cars and parts for life for 1000 bucks! Seventy-five of us at 4,000 apiece will work too. Between 75 investors, dividends would equal about 3,000 a year. I'll take mine in finished customs.

(Don't all jump at once.) :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

THE LAYOUT said:


> I just hope MM continues with new or partnered ownership. Bad enough RC2 is getting out of slots after this year. Hopefully they'll sell the slotcar part of the JL part of the Playing Mantis part of RC2 - instead of just shutting it down.


 That's already happened...


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

In fact, moved down to Philly this year, track is packed up and stowed, but the cars are all out on display at this point...anxious for that nice T Jet burnin' oil smell again!





ParkRNDL said:


> PAUL! How ya been? You guys still run at NJNH?
> 
> --rick (from the Mini-Lightning-Fest in New Jersey)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

porsche917k said:


> In fact, moved down to Philly this year, track is packed up and stowed, but the cars are all out on display at this point...anxious for that nice T Jet burnin' oil smell again!


 Philly, huh? I moved north from MD to Chambersburg, PA. It's about 2.5 hrs. from Philly. Ever go to the Joe Bodnarchuk's Philadelphia slot car show? Next one is Nov. 13th at the Fort Washington Holiday Inn. They're usually pretty good shows, I go every chance I get...

--rick


----------



## THE LAYOUT (Sep 6, 2005)

*JL Slots Acquired? GREAT!*

JL Slots Acquired?

Really? Guess I'm behind. That's good news. Thank you. 

So who's the buyer? What are the new release plans? Any word? I always thought the cars of James Bond would make a great release. That Ferarri looking Toyota from "You Only Live Twice", The DB3 from "Goldfinger", The Apline Tiger from "Dr. No". Then there's that invisible Beemer Pierce Brosnan flooded out. Throw in Od Job's Benz Pullman for good measure... 

You guys sure you don't want to buy MM? :thumbsup: 

Bruce White
Pompano Beach, Florida


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

THE LAYOUT said:


> JL Slots Acquired?
> 
> Really? Guess I'm behind. That's good news. Thank you.
> 
> ...


 Tom Lowe got out of his contract with RC2 early and took the slot business with him. The story goes that he's going to continue it under the name "Round 2 Corporation". A number of us have emailed him with questions and gotten responses to the effect that we can expect to see this site updated with more information in the next few months:

http://www.round2corp.com/

--rick


----------



## THE LAYOUT (Sep 6, 2005)

*Similar Data*

Thanks. Below is the best info I was able to get in the meantime. Comes from Bobby, An active e-bay dealer I buy JL releases and NOS chassis from. You probably know him...

Just two days ago he writes:



> Hey Bruce!
> RC2 is the company that bought out Playing Mantis. After 2 years they have dropped the slotcar program.
> RC2 is the biggest die cast company in the world..Almost all the diecast car in the stores except Matchbox & Hotwheels are companies within RC2..What they were after when they bought Playing Mantis was the rights to the car bodies that JL had the licensing for..Slotcars were never in there outlook..The last 4 Releases that came out were already in the works from PM..
> Its up in the air on if there will be anymore made by another company.
> Its rumored that Tom Lowe the Original owner of PM may be coming back into the slotcars with a New Company Yet to be determined.


Best I have. Thanks for sharing! Didn't know he kept the slots and it was a given he was coming back. 

Sounds like he's gonna need some new licensing ideas. Hey - if you e-mail Tom Lowe again, pass along my idea for the James Bond release, ok? 

Thanks again!

Bruce


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

MM had the benefit of a big head start on JL/Tom Lowe. They stumbled a lot with their chassis, kept their prices (too?) high, lacked variety, and along came JL with a less expensive and reasonably attractive alternative. End of story. The JL chassis only needed to be good enough, not great, but not seriously flawed either. It was. Throw in a little over JL production and E-Bay cut rate discounts and MM's fate was sealed. I suspect that Tom Lowe could purchase a lot more Chinese bang for his 550K bucks than picking up what's left of MM. Plus, the whole E-Bay auction thing will do little more than create buzz. I believe it will backfire and scare away any legitimate buyers. Any serious business discussions about acquiring MM by the likes of Tom Lowe (or any other business concern) would have already taken place behind closed doors if there was a genuine interest and motivation. At best this makes it very apparent that MM is on the ropes. The vultures will start circling but will wait until that number gets a whole lot smaller before they dive in and grab up whatever's left.

I can't imagine why ScaleAuto's name even gets brought up in the context of buying a dying TJet clone company. They have a nice business selling high performance magnet cars and parts. They are fairly small and focused and have a strong following especially among racers. I can't imagine why would they stray off that profitable path and try to compete in the low cost collectibles market. Imagine Scale Auto trying to sell the MM track pieces with the non magnetic rails - that would not make sense. Scale Auto ain't broke so there's no need to try and fix it.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Model Motoring for sale???? I'd love to own that company  I really prefer the MM bodies over JL's..... the chassis aren't totally junk....in fact I've had rather good luck with the few that I own. A combination of Tom's new company...and a pre existing MM would work I believe......being that Tom has the legendary name and trademark in house then. Of course MM would need to be realistic about thier price.....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I can't imagine why ScaleAuto's name even gets brought up in the context of buying a dying TJet clone company. They have a nice business selling high performance magnet cars and parts. They are fairly small and focused and have a strong following especially among racers. I can't imagine why would they stray off that profitable path and try to compete in the low cost collectibles market. Imagine Scale Auto trying to sell the MM track pieces with the non magnetic rails - that would not make sense. Scale Auto ain't broke so there's no need to try and fix it.


 Who's HO cars and track sets do you see when you walk into a hobby shop? The company with the largest shelf space is TOMY/Scale Auto. They have a bigger presence than Mattel in most of the shops I go to, and much larger than JL. Distribution is key here and Scale Auto has it. And you don't see their products being blown out on eBay







because they have great distribution instead of relying on a handful of psuedo-distributors-ebay-sellers. I'm sure that they could come out with a T-Jet to compete head to head with Tom.

Not to mention what's holding Tom back from jumping into the ring with TOMY and coming out with similar products to theirs? He's already stated that he plans on releasing more (different) chassis. After T-Jets and X-Tracs, what's the next logical choice?

Forget the MM track pieces. Scrap the MM track. Package the Scale Auto T-jets with the TOMY track. 

Still think it wouldn't work? Wouldn't be surprised if they're one of the vultures waiting for the death-knell to sound...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lenny, I'm sure it varies somewhat geographically. In terms of race sets I see mostly Life-Like in the chain hobby and toy stores and Tomy sets in the serious slot shops. The Mattel offerings are mostly limited to the gimmicky sets in TRU, which might occasionally have some cars worth getting. The most prolific magnet car and parts vendor seems to be a tie between Wizzard and Scale Auto, with Wizzard a little bit ahead. Slottech rounds out the big 3 group with parts and kits. I wish I did see more Scale Auto supplied Tomy cars in the stores. I very rarely see a Tomy car in a store that I don't already have, and when I do find one lately it's usually something that's just come in through Australia via REH. For some strange reason there's been 4 or 5 previously difficult to find Tomy cars popping up from Australia. There's never enough for my liking.

Scale Auto has recently started selling directly through E-Bay, but they aren't underselling the products that they sell through traditional channels, so that's okay. I got word straight from the source that they do this to help make their products more widely available as the number of hobby shops dwindles. Other vendors like Wizzard and Life-Like just to name a couple also make a concerted and genuine effort to encourage people to buy products through hobby stores. I always get the impression when dealing with Scale Auto that they are not a large venture at all. That's why I'd be shocked if they took on a new product line that's outside of their core area of expertise. I could be wrong.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The hobby stores around me that have slots have many Model Motorings and JL. One store had a wall full of MMs he couldn't sell last time I was there.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'd have to agree with Dave.......in my area when I walk into a store and find a slot set it's almost always a Life Like brand set. Mattel rarely puts out a slot set...and 9 times out of 10 it's some crappy POS set that isn't worth the asking price.

Tomy sets are fantastic...but they do not get the retail exposure that Life Like does in major chain stores.

In the few HO slot shops that I have visited, There has ben a wide variety of JL slots, as well as MM's available. I also find that the largest HO performance slot car part company is clearly Wizzard.

At any rate, I see no real reason why Scale Auto would want to consider purchasing MM......mainly because thier magnet cars are superb....and why bother branching out into an area that is new territory...when what you have is succesful already???


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> .and why bother branching out into an area that is new territory...when what you have is succesful already???


 It's called 'diversification'...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> It's called 'diversification'...



True, but why would they need to diversify??? I know the Tjet collector market is large.....but who's the major player now in the Tjet market??? No one.... if there was that much money to really be made in the Tjet market then Scale auto would have been in the Tjet market long ago.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> .but who's the major player now in the Tjet market??? No one....


 So the roughly 500,000 T-Jets that Tom Lowe/Playing Mantis/RC2 produced in the past 5 or 6 years doesn't qualify them as a major player?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> So the roughly 500,000 T-Jets that Tom Lowe/Playing Mantis/RC2 produced in the past 5 or 6 years doesn't qualify them as a major player?



Umm, Lenny, I'd say certainly not NOW...LOL...... But yes, the JL's were a major player....but my point is no one is actively producing those now.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Umm, Lenny, I'd say certainly not NOW...LOL...... But yes, the JL's were a major player....but my point is no one is actively producing those now.


 Ummm, well unless you've missed the news, Tom bought the company back and I'm sure he'll be announcing more T-Jets that he is 'actively producing now', real soon. So while there may have been a 'lull in the action' while the company changed hands (again), I think it's pretty safe to say that Tom has been the major player in T-Jets in the past 6 years and this trend will continue.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> Ummm, well unless you've missed the news, Tom bought the company back and I'm sure he'll be announcing more T-Jets that he is 'actively producing now', real soon. So while there may have been a 'lull in the action' while the company changed hands (again), I think it's pretty safe to say that Tom has been the major player in T-Jets in the past 6 years and this trend will continue.



Yep, I'm up on the news...."Round 2" is Tom's company......but that all went down what, 4-6 months ago??? No news about anything yet...... so I'd say the lull continues......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a load of TJets!

It's not out of the question that Scale Auto (or anyone for that matter) would see a business opportunity and grab it. But I see them leaving money on the table today by not being able to meet the demand for some products they already sell, like BSRT tires. If they were strictly dollars and cents driven why wouldn't they ramp up production on these very high margin products? 

One of the things that has always puzzled me is determining the real size of the HO slot car customer base. I never would have guessed anyone could sell well over half a million slot cars in a few years. Some of those numbers probably reflect inventory that's still in the pipeline and yet to ge offered up for sale. Also, Tom Lowe did seriously change the buying patterns of new product collectors. The 12 car "inner" packaging was ostensibly a distribution medium to sell to hobby stores, who would in turn sell individual cars. However, due to the attractive price point and the wider online sales channels selling in bulk, the "inner" became the defacto unit of purchase for a majority of buyers of the JL slot cars. 

I have never bought any other slot cars in such quantities as the JLs. They hit at the right price and released at infrequent enough intervals that I could justify buying them in the 12 car bulk quantity. I think this contributed to the very high sales numbers. Could someone like MM or MEV or anyone else replicate this pattern again? Not at twice the price. Was it sustainable over the long haul? Hard to say. The sheer volume of cars may start to overwhelm some collectors, or drive down collectibility and demand. 

I think smaller releases, with more emphasis on new bodies rather than repaints stands a much better chance of maintaining the appeal and keeping demand high. In other words, those big numbers that JL saw are not neccessarily an indicator of the real strength of the market. Demand probably peaked at some point but a lot of excess inventory still found its way into the channel, driven mostly by vastly reduced prices.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Yep, I'm up on the news...."Round 2" is Tom's company......but that all went down what, 4-6 months ago??? No news about anything yet...... so I'd say the lull continues......


 whatever... 

May 31st was Toms last day at RC2. The sale was finalized mid July, less than 2 months ago.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> That's a load of TJets!
> ... Some of those numbers probably reflect inventory that's still in the pipeline and yet to ge offered up for sale.


 Nope, that's the estimate based on T-Jets series 1 through 9, which was the latest Mopar Muscle. It also takes into consideration the chrome batmobiles, Lightning Fest and club cars...

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lenny, I should have clarified that I meant by pipeline as "still in the hands of distributors," as opposed to "in customers hands." Still, I'm not disputing the numbers, just surprised that our small hobby could support such a high number of one type of product from a one vendor. Out of the 20 or so slot people I deal with on a regular basis I'm about the only one who buys the JL slot cars. I hope this means the silent majority is buying these things up in droves.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

By the way, the MM E-Bay publicity stunt has now officially ended. The listing has been yanked.

Now if MM could just find a Willys casting that comes out of the mold with a fuzzy and distorted image of the virgin mother in the plastic swirl - now then we'd have us some real auction potential!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wonder why it was yanked?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I posted the news that Model Motoring is for sale last night on the Slot Car Center Bulletin Board. One member replied saying that the Ebay link was pulled and he couldn't share any information because he was under a confidentially agreement. Just thought I would add this. Randy.


----------

